# Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?



## Perca3.0 (24. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

*manchmal liest man ja negative Äußerungen zum Besatz von Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen*. Ich war in der Vergangenheit auch nicht unbedingt ein Fan von solchen Besatzaktionen. Als ich aber kürzlich mal wieder an so einem See angelte, *habe ich mir jedoch die Frage gestellt, ob ich meine Meinung nicht mal überdenken sollte*.

Der Grund war, dass ich den *Eindruck *hatte, *dass die eingesetzten Forellen *(ich meine keinen übertriebenen Massenbesatz, sondern kontinuierliches an die Gewässergröße angepasstes Besetzen)* kaum einen Einfluss auf das Gewässer haben*. Klar jagen sie ab und zu Jungfische, da sie als Zuchtforellen aber generell recht schlechte Jäger sind erwischen sie insgesamt jedoch kaum welche. Meistens fressen sie das was angefüttert wird (z.B. Mais oder Brot). 

*Vielleicht ist* daher *die Regenbogenforelle* insbesondere *dort wo ein hoher Angeldruck herrscht der perfekte Besatzfisch*. *Die Leute sind zufrieden, andere Fischarten werden geschont und der Einfluss auf das Gewässer ist gering *(Anmerkung: das mit dem Einfluss ist nur mein Eindruck)*. *
Wenn man zudem davon ausgeht, dass ein Baggersee gutes Wasser hat, das die Qualität der Forellen noch steigert, so ist ein *Regenbogenforellenbesatz *der 2-6 Wochen im See bleibt *möglicherweise das Beste was einem stark befischten Gewässern passieren kann*. 

*Was haltet ihr davon?*

Petri!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*

Als Angler:
Kein Problem, abgeschlossene Gewässer, nicht fortflanzungsfähige Fische, gut geeignet um Angler von sensibleren (Fließ)Gewässern fernzuhalten und ihnen da an solchen Baggerseen was zu bieten..

Aus Schützersicht:
Wie kann man sowas nur wollen, Angler sollen angeln was vorkommt (und am besten gar nicht, raus aus der Natur mit Menschen), Besatz ist immer von Übel, noch dazu fremde Arten, haben wir nicht schon genug Probleme, wenn die Angler nicht angeln würden, hätten wir das Problem gar nicht erst.  etc. pp.....


----------



## Fr33 (24. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*

Nette Idee..... zum Wohle der Angler welche den Kühlschrank vollmachen wollen. Das Problem ansich ist aber ein anderes.... Es gibt je nach Gebiet in D zu viele Angler pro ha Wasserfläche. Gekoppelt mit dem gerne falsch verstandenen Abknüppelgebot wird halt oft mehr dem Gewässer entnommen, was sich selber reproduzieren kann. Die meisten Gewässer wären ohne Besatz schon so artenreich wie das Tote Meer.


Satzforellen haben leider mit den Fischen, die es ursprünglich mal waren nix mehr zu tun..... Wenn ich die "Experten" am 40 x 40m Forellenteich schon sehe die am Ende vom Tag 30 Forellen neben sich liegen haben.....


Ne ne dann lieber auf das Angeln was im See ist und nicht wild mischen. 


ich würde mich in unserem See auch über BlackBass oder Striper freuen.... geht aber nicht und passt auch nicht rein


----------



## Perca3.0 (24. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*

@Fr33:
Natürlich hast du mit dem Meisten was du sagst absolut recht.

Es soll jetzt hier aber nicht um pro/contra C&R, pro/contra Abknüppelgebot oder  pro/contra Forellenteich gehen. "Kühlschrank vollmachen" ist mir da auch zu überspitzt formuliert. Es gibt halt einfach auch Angler die gerne nen Fisch fangen um ihn zu essen. Aber wie gesagt, das soll nicht das Thema des Threads sein.

*Hier soll es einfach um die Frage gehen ob für stark befischte Gewässer in unserem teilweise dicht besiedelten Land der maßvolle Regenbogenforellenbesatz eine gute und größtenteils gewässerfreundliche Möglichkeit ist.*

Vielleicht gibts ja auch jemanden, der eine schädliche Wirkung des Besatzes kennt, an die ich bisher nicht gedacht habe.


----------



## Perca3.0 (24. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*

@Case:

Wo ist denn dein Beitrag hin?

Gerade als ich antworten wollte war er schon wieder weg.   Der war doch eigentlich ganz gut.

Du hattest als Beispiel für einen negativene Effekt auf Forellenspinnfischer hingewiesen die in der Hechtschonzeit mit dem Spinner ohne Stahlvorfach Hechte verangeln. Das ist  natürlich schlecht. Ein Spinnverbot während der Hechtschonzeit oder ein Stahlvorfachgebot könnte da Abhilfe schaffen.

Außerdem hattest du auf Kormoraneinfall als Folge des Besatzes hingewiesen. Hier könnte einen maßvoller kontinuierlicher Besatz helfen der erst stattfindet wenn tatsächlich auf Forellen geangelt werden darf.


----------



## BERND2000 (24. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*

Prima Gedanke, so die heimischen Fische zu entlasten.|uhoh:

 Hat nur einen Haken, 
 es lockt noch mehr Angler ans Gewässer, die dann nebenbei auch andere Arten beeinflussen. 
 Normalerweise weicht man auf andere Gewässer aus wenn es nicht mehr lohnt. 
 Wenn da nun Haustiere reingeschmissen werden, um das Fangergebnis zu subventionieren, macht man halt immer weiter.
 Das sicher beste Prinzip um Anglern, die Natur zu entfremden und Natur zum Freizeitgelände zu gestalten.

 Finde ich ja nicht mal schlecht, nur wird man umgekehrt dann auch Natur vor dem Angler ganz schützen wollen.
 Nicht jedes Gewässer muss eben ein Forellenpuff werden, die gibt's doch wohl genug.

 Es ist wohl schwer da einen vernünftigen Mittelweg zu finden.
 Wenn die Angler erst einmal gewohnt sind das immer Fisch nachgesetzt wird, schreit man nicht nach mehr Beschränkung sondern nach neuen Besatz.
 Das Tierschutz, Naturschutz und Fischereigesetze einen dann ins Kreuzfeuer nehmen sollte aber auch bedacht werden.

 Zu den Auswirkungen im Gewässer mag ich nichts schreiben, auch da wirbelt es sicher einiges durcheinander.


----------



## Fr33 (24. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*

Ich sehe das wie Bernd....
 Damit schafft man als Ausweichfisch Forellenpuff-ähnliche Gewässerstrukturen, die dann noch mehr Angler anlockt die auf die Schnelle ne Forelle ;D fangen wollen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*

Und??
Was ist daran schlimm??
Warum sollten sich Vereine das Puffgeschäft entgehen lassen??
Wenn man die Frage nicht als "entweder - oder" verstehen will, sondern als "sowohl als auch", habe ich damit keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## Dxrxnxr (24. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*

Also ich finde, das Regenbogenforellen in einem Baggersee See ein prima Hechtfutter abgeben.
 Also immer rein damit.


 Spass bei Seite:
 Versetzt man sich jetzt mal in die Lage eines Vereins, der für sein Gewässer auch Gast/Tageskarten ausgibt.
 Da ist die Regenbogenforelle für den Bewirtschafter wohl eine Kostengünstige Alternative die Gastangler durch regelmäßigen Besatz bei Laune zu halten.
 Denn wenn der Gast/Tageskartenangler nichts fängt, kommt dieser auch nicht wieder.


----------



## Sneep (24. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*

Hallo,

Ich will dass auch nicht generell verteufeln.

Es gibt einen unbestreitbaren Vorteil dieser pazifischen Salmonidenart. Stelle ich den Besatz ein, ist die Art kurze Zeit später verschwunden, da eine Vermehrung der gängigen RBs ausgeschlossen werden kann.

Die RB ist aber nicht so ganz ohne Nebenwirkungen.
Sicher sind das keine guten Jäger, sie haben trotzdem einen ungebrochenen Jagdinstinkt. Gerade weil sie so ungeübt sind andere Nahrung zu finden, jagen RBs ganz erheblich auf Brut.
Wenn ein Fisch vor ihr flüchtet, weiß auch eine Zuchtforelle was zu tun ist.

Das darf man nicht unterschätzen, auch wenn das im Baggersee nicht erkennbar ist.
Ich habe Ende August Teiche von 1 ha befischt, in denen ca 30 RB den Vatertag überlebt hatten.
Da war nicht ein Jungfisch mehr nachweisbar. 

Das wird auch durch Magenuntersuchungen gestützt. 
Zucht-RBs haben Steine, Zigarettenkippen, Schnecken und eben Fisch im Magen. Insekten aber so gut wie nie. Mais auch meist erst nach einer längeren Gewöhnungsphase.

Im Endeffekt muss man überlegen, wie man das Geld einsetzt, langfristig oder ein mal Paris bei Nacht.

SnEEp


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hal
> Im Endeffekt muss man überlegen, wie man das Geld einsetzt, langfristig oder ein mal Paris bei Nacht.
> 
> SnEEp


Siehe oben:
Sowohl als auch........
Also für alle Angler statt nur entweder/oder für einen Teil......


----------



## BERND2000 (24. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*

Dann ist der Verein, ein Forellenpuff Betrieb der Gewinne erwirtschaftet die er versteuern sollte.

 War es das, was ich mir vorstellen sollte?

 Nebenbei hoffe ich mal, das die dann ungewöhnlich großen Hechte auch regelmäßig gefüttert werden.
 Die würden sonst glatt verhungern oder sich vor Frust dort nicht genug zu finden, einen Haken nehmen.


----------



## BERND2000 (24. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*

Nicht das mich einer falsch versteht, gegen einzelne R.F habe ich nichts.
 Aber nur so als Leckerli und nicht als Zielfisch.


----------



## Dxrxnxr (24. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Nicht das mich einer falsch versteht, gegen einzelne R.F habe ich nichts.
> Aber nur so als Leckerli und nicht als Zielfisch.



Aber da liegt der Hund begraben.
Der Hechtangler schimpft über den Karpenbesatz.
Der Karpfenangler verflucht Hecht und Waller.
Der Bachforellenfan scheixxt auf Regenbogenforellen.
Die Zanderangler im Rhein fangen an zu kotzen weil die RFG Hechte besetzt.

Man kanns nicht allen recht machen.

Und bei der Regenbogenforelle, die regelmässig nachbesetzt werden muss, da sie in unseren Breiten IMPOTENT ist fällt mir direkt noch eine Fischart ein.

Aber leider geht's hier nach der Nachfrage.
Wenn ein Vereinssee Jahrzehnte lang mit Refos besetzt worden ist, und auf einmal wird beschlossen das diese Art nicht mehr besetzt wird hauen die Mitglieder ab wenns heist, ab jetzt werden Rotaugen gestippt.

Das gleiche gilt für die andere Fischart.


----------



## Fr33 (24. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*

Richtig, recht machen kann man es keinem..... dennoch bin ich der Meinung dass eine so eingesetzte Fischart nicht hilft andere Arten zu schonen.... wie Sneep schon geschrieben hat, aus Instinkt jagt die Refo auch Brut und Kleinfischen hinterher.....

 Und wenn ein Refos als "Nutzfische" die sich nicht reproduzieren können immer wieder nachbesetzt werden... wo ist dann der Unterschied zu einem naturnahen Gewässer (viele Baggerseen werden ja re-naturiert) und einem Forellenpuff der gewerblich agiert?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*

Es verlangt doch sicher keiner, dass alle Baggerseen mit Rebos bewirtschaftet werden MÜSSEN.

Was aber spricht dagegen, wenn ein Teil so bewirtschaftet werden KÖNNTE?

Und wo ist das Problem, wenn ein Teil der Gewässer so, ein anderer anders bewirtschaftet werden würde?

Sowohl als auch statt entweder oder.....

Oder kann es bei organisierten Angelfischern einfach kein Miteinander geben, wo man ALLEN ihre Möglichkeiten einräumt?

Und es muss immer bei allen einfach gleich nach Schema F laufen..


Traurig.............

Daher kommen auch von den Bewirtschaftungsverbänden immer wieder geforderte und geförderte anglerfeindliche Restriktionen wie Nachtangelverbote, Schleppangelverbote, erzwungene Motivation  (Verwertung), Abknüppelgebote etc..

Immer das entweder/oder, dass IMMER einen Teil der Angler ausschliesst, statt des sowohl als auch, das dann allen ihre Möglichkeit bieten würde...

Wo wäre denn das Problem, einen Teil der Gewässer so zu nutzen, wem soll das schaden???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Dxrxnxr (24. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Richtig, recht machen kann man es keinem..... dennoch bin ich der Meinung dass eine so eingesetzte Fischart nicht hilft andere Arten zu schonen.... wie Sneep schon geschrieben hat, aus Instinkt jagt die Refo auch Brut und Kleinfischen hinterher.....
> QUOTE]
> 
> Soll ja auch nicht heissen das ich Refobesatz gut finde.
> ...


----------



## Dxrxnxr (24. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*

Aber man sollte mit der Refo nicht so hart ins Gericht.
 Sie produziert sich nicht selbstständig, wird also vom Angler dezimiert.
 Dagegen der Barsch, der in Baggerseen ja recht gute Bestände entwickelt ist ein viel gefährlicherer Bruträuber. 

 Man sollte halt nur so viel Refos besetzten wie auch entnommen wird. Das geht aber auch nur mit einem zuverlässigen Fangstatisikmanagment. Dann entsteht auch kein Überbesatz und fertig ist die Laube.


----------



## BERND2000 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es verlangt doch sicher keiner, dass alle Baggerseen mit Rebos bewirtschaftet werden MÜSSEN.
> 
> Was aber spricht dagegen, wenn ein Teil so bewirtschaftet werden KÖNNTE?
> 
> ...



 Eben weil die R.F in so vielen Baggerseen, Bächen, und sonstigen Gewässern so besetzt wird, muss man sich nun nicht auch noch für so etwas einsetzen.
 Da denke ich Du verdrehst da etwas die Wahrheiten.
 Kannst ja mal eine Umfrage machen, was für ein seltener Fang die R.F wirklich ist.


----------



## Perca3.0 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*

@Sneep

Danke für die wie immer guten Infos.
Generell möcht ich nochmal kurz festhalten, dass sich meine Frage vor allem auf Regionen mit hohem Angeldruck bezieht. 

Was haltet ihr davon?
Wenn man z.B. einen See mit 2ha und 25 Mitgliedern alle 2 Wochen, in den 8 Monaten in denen die Jungfische am wenigsten Schutz  brauchen, mit 30 Forellen besetzen würde, könnte jeder im Monat 2 Fische fangen und 5 sind noch für den Hecht. 
Die Fische sind nicht lange drin, der Druck auf andere Arten nimmt ab, jeder Angler kann was fangen und durch gutes Wasser werden die Fische möglicherweise noch schmackhafter.

Hier, *und da komm ich auf die Ausgangsfrage zurück*, stell ich mir halt die Frage ob Forellen in der oben genannten Anzahl, die zwischen 2-6 Wochen im Gewässer sind wirklich nen signifikanten Schaden anrichten.

Ich hab noch ein paar Fragen. Wäre cool wenn du die beantworten könntest. Danke.



Sneep schrieb:


> Ich habe Ende August Teiche von 1 ha befischt, in denen ca 30 RB den Vatertag überlebt hatten.
> Da war nicht ein Jungfisch mehr nachweisbar. SnEEp


Wie lange waren die Forellen drin? Wie viele wurden eingangs besetzt? Würdest du sagen vor allem die Forellen haben alle Jungfische gefressen?



Sneep schrieb:


> Das wird auch durch Magenuntersuchungen gestützt.
> Zucht-RBs haben Steine, Zigarettenkippen, Schnecken und eben Fisch im Magen. Insekten aber so gut wie nie. SnEEp


Das mit den Insekten ist ja eigentlich ne gute Nachricht, wenn man an Effekte denkt die andere Wassertiere betreffen könnten. Ich hatte ein wenig die Befürchtng, dass die Forellen zu bestimmten Zeiten evtl. besonders viele Insektenlarven fressen könnten.
Hast du evtl. Studien zu Magenuntersuchungen?



Sneep schrieb:


> Mais auch meist erst nach einer längeren Gewöhnungsphase.
> SnEEp


Das hätte ich nicht gedacht. Ich hatte immer den Eindruck die fressen Mais oder Brot schon ab ner Woche nach Besatz.


----------



## Dxrxnxr (25. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*



Perca3.0 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon?
> Wenn man z.B. einen See mit 2ha und 25 Mitgliedern alle 2 Wochen, in den 8 Monaten in denen die Jungfische am wenigsten Schutz brauchen, mit 30 Forellen besetzen würde, könnte jeder im Monat 2 Fische fangen und 5 sind noch für den Hecht.



Jetzt die Realität:
Nach dem besetzen stürmt der Mob an den 200x200m grossen Tümpel und reiert eine Refo nach der anderen raus. Das geht zwei/drei Tage lang, und wenn die Pose länger als 10min unberührt bleibt ist der Spuk vorbei, der Besatz ala Forellenpuff eingefroren und der Mob wartet 11 Tage bis der nächste Besatz zum abschlachten reingeworfen wird.

Bei einem 2ha Tümpel braucht man so eine Diskusion nicht zu führen.
Bei einem See von 20ha+ ohne Bootsangelei uns begrenzter Angelentfernung sieht die Sachlage schon anders aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Eben weil die R.F in so vielen Baggerseen, Bächen, und sonstigen Gewässern so besetzt wird, muss man sich nun nicht auch noch für so etwas einsetzen.
> Da denke ich Du verdrehst da etwas die Wahrheiten.
> Kannst ja mal eine Umfrage machen, was für ein seltener Fang die R.F wirklich ist.



In Fließgewässern oder Gewässersystemen, wo die wandern können, würd sogar ich das sogar glatt verbieten...

In abgeschlossenen Seen hätt ich kein Problem damit. ..

Wie gesagt..

Es verlangt doch sicher keiner, dass alle Baggerseen mit Rebos bewirtschaftet werden MÜSSEN.

Was aber spricht dagegen, wenn ein Teil so bewirtschaftet werden KÖNNTE, auch gerne mit Stören etc., die sich nicht forpflanzen können zum Ausfang?

Und wo ist das Problem, wenn ein Teil der Gewässer so, ein anderer anders bewirtschaftet werden würde?

Sowohl als auch statt entweder oder.....

Oder kann es bei organisierten Angelfischern einfach kein Miteinander geben, wo man ALLEN ihre Möglichkeiten einräumt?

Und es muss immer bei allen einfach gleich nach Schema F laufen..


Traurig.............

Daher kommen auch von den Bewirtschaftungsverbänden immer wieder geforderte und geförderte anglerfeindliche Restriktionen wie Nachtangelverbote, Schleppangelverbote, erzwungene Motivation  (Verwertung), Abknüppelgebote etc..

Immer das entweder/oder, dass IMMER einen Teil der Angler ausschliesst, statt des sowohl als auch, das dann allen ihre Möglichkeit bieten würde...

Wo wäre denn das Problem, einen Teil der abgeschlossenen Gewässer so zu nutzen, wem soll das schaden?


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*

Sneep hat das wesentliche ja bereits erklärt.

Aber auch das Bremer Fischereigesetz sagt etwas dazu.

Nämlich, dass Refos nur mit Genehmigung der obersten Fischereibehörde besetzt werden dürfen. Und, dass der Besatz mit Jungfischen oder Fischbrut zu erfolgen hat. Und, dass ein Besatz mit bereits im Gewässer vorkommenden Arten zu erfolgen hat, sowie auf die natürliche Lebensgemeinschaft abzustimmen ist.

Ausgenommen davon sind gewerbliche Anlagen.

Es dürfte demnach schwierig sein, Refos in einem Bremer Baggersee legal zu besetzen.


----------



## BERND2000 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*



Perca3.0 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon?
> Wenn man z.B. einen See mit 2ha und 25 Mitgliedern alle 2 Wochen, in den 8 Monaten in denen die Jungfische am wenigsten Schutz brauchen, mit 30 Forellen besetzen würde, könnte jeder im Monat 2 Fische fangen und 5 sind noch für den Hecht.
> Die Fische sind nicht lange drin, der Druck auf andere Arten nimmt ab, jeder Angler kann was fangen und durch gutes Wasser werden die Fische möglicherweise noch schmackhafter.



 Wenn in dem Gewässer noch ein gesunder Hechtbestand/Raubfischbestand ist, wird der diese Haustiere recht schnell ausmerzen.
Da werden also nicht nur 5 R.F an den Hecht gehen.
 Wenn man dann noch einige Zeit wartet, wie oft gefordert, werden es eher Einzelfische sein die noch gefangen werden.

 Was wird wohl die Schlussfolgerung sein ?
 Die Hechte müssen raus, also nichts anderes als das natürliche Immunsystem des Gewässers nun möglichst platt gemacht werden soll.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*

Das "natürliche" Immunsystem an einem nicht natürlichen Gewässer wird also plattgemacht?

So what?

Wer hat dadurch Schaden, ausser denen, die das so wollen?

Es gibt zig Teiche und abgeschlossene Seen, sowohl gewerblich wie von Vereinen, Paylakes und Puffs und "Forellen- oder Großfischweiher" von Vereinen z. B.die deutlich zeigen, dass sowohl ein Bedarf an solcher Angelei besteht wie dass diese Gewässer für diese Art des Angelns/Bewirtschaftens funktionieren..

Dann lasst doch die, welche das unbedingt wollen, solange es nur ein Teil abgeschlossener Gewässer betrifft....

Oder schafft die Möglichkeiten, dass sie es können, dort wo es nicht geht (Ralles Beispiel Bremen).

Und setzt dafür keine Refos mehr in Flüssen und Bächen aus...


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und setzt dafür keine Refos mehr in Flüssen und Bächen aus...



Äähm, ja wie jetzt ???

Wenn die Angler doch Refos in Ihren Bächen und Flüssen haben wollen, sollen sie die doch besetzen. Ist doch Natur und regelt sich von alleine. OK, die wandern natürlich, aber das haben die Grundeln ja auch getan. Und wenn die Refos dann die Bafos verdrängen, so what. Forelle ist Forelle und Kolumbus hat eh´nix mehr zu sagen..............

oder so...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*

Ja, aber das kriegste beim Schützerpack nie durch - da muss die Krücke her mit abgeschlossenen Gewässern....
;-))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

Ne, ernsthaft, ich denke so:
Zum einen ist eben ein Baggersee keine "Natur" - auch wenn die spendensammelnde Schützermafia jede Pfütze zum "Natur"schutzgebiet erklären will..

Im Gegensatz zu Fließwassersystemen, denen man durchaus einen gewissen natürlichen Status zuerkennen kann, mit dann auch anderen Bewirtschaftungsformen wie an abgeschlossenen Gewässern....

Da eine solche Bewirtschaftung zum Spaßangeln/Ausfang finanziell nur durch eine Bewirtschaftung zu finanzieren ist, bei der man sicher sein kann, dass die Fische nicht abhauen (können), ist das einfach das schwäbische Denken - ich hau doch da nix teuer rein, wos billig abhauen kann...............

Und das Fördern  oder zulassen der einen Bewirtschaftungsform (abgeschlossene Gewässer für die, welche eben rein für die Pfanne angeln, oder zum Spaßangeln auf Großfisch wie Stör, Großkarpfen und Waller) schafft eben Entlastung bei der anderen (den Fließgewässersystemen).

So, dass jeder was davon hätte.....


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zum einen ist eben ein Baggersee keine "Natur" - auch wenn die spendensammelnde Schützermafia jede Pfütze zum "Natur"schutzgebiet erklären will..
> 
> Im Gegensatz zu Fließwassersystemen, denen man durchaus einen gewissen natürlichen Status zuerkennen kann, mit dann auch anderen Bewirtschaftungsformen wie an abgeschlossenen Gewässern....



Selbstverständlich können Baggerseen wertvolle Biotope sein.

Bei den Fließgewässern sehe ich das etwas anders. In Flüssen wie dem Rhein z.B. besteht 90% der Biomasse und der größte Teil der Arten aus Neobioten. Da kann von wertvoll kaum die Rede sein. 
Flüsse und Bäche, die noch intakt sind, werden meist von kleinen Pachtgemeinschaften oder Vereinen bewirtschaftet und sind für den allergrößten Teil der Angler nicht verfügbar.

Wenn also unbedingt Spaßfische besetzt werden müssen, dann doch da, wo man damit kaum Schaden anrichten kann. 

Aber grundsätzlich geben ich Dir Recht. Wenn es 10 Baggerseen gibt, dann kann man zwei oder drei fürs Spaßangeln verschandeln, und den Rest naturbelassen beangeln.

Ist aber blöd für die Pächter der Baggerseen, die naturbelassen bleiben sollen.|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Aber grundsätzlich geben ich Dir Recht. Wenn es 10 Baggerseen gibt, dann kann man zwei oder drei fürs Spaßangeln verschandeln, und den Rest naturbelassen beangeln.


So einfach wärs.....



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ist aber blöd für die Pächter der Baggerseen, die naturbelassen bleiben sollen.|rolleyes


Naja, in "Deutschland, einig Anglerland" seit DAFV werden die schon Möglichkeiten finden, die Gewässer so aufzuteilen, dass jeder was davon hat....

Oder hälst Du die organisierten Angelfischer dazu für unfähig?
:g


----------



## Dxrxnxr (25. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, in "Deutschland, einig Anglerland" seit DAFV werden die schon Möglichkeiten finden, die Gewässer so aufzuteilen, dass jeder was davon hat....
> 
> Oder hälst Du die organisierten Angelfischer dazu für unfähig?
> :g



Was hat der Bundesverband mit der Gewässervergabe und deren Besatz zu tun?
Die meisten Gewässer gehören den Komunen, die diese an die jeweiligen Vereine/Pächtergemeinschaften verpachten.

Und die Fragen bestimmt nicht beim Verband nach, wie diese Besetzt werden dürfen.

 Das geht irgendwie am Thema vorbei.


----------



## Dxrxnxr (25. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*

Ein kleines Beispiel

 Bei uns gibt's nen kleinen Stausee. Dieser wird mehrmals im Jahr mit Regenbogenforellen besetzt.
 Ist aber auch logisch. Dieser Verein gibt auch Tageskarten aus und möchte dies wohl auch in Zukunft tun. Aber ohne Besatz fangen die Gäste nicht und die siehst dann nie wieder.

 So mancher Verein ist auf den Verkauf von Gast/Tageskarten angewiesen um die Mitgliedsbeiträge niedrig zu halten oder um die hohen Pachten zahlen zu können.
 Oder aber auch um sein Eigenkapital zu stärken.

 Ein Angelverein ist der Gastkarten rausgibt ist schon lange kein gemeinnütziger mehr, eher ein Unternehmen.

 Nur Bares ist Wares.....

 Bei uns ist eh fast alles in Vereinshänden, da ist man froh wenn man überhaupt noch ein Gewässer zum angeln findet.
 Und wenn man dann noch die Karten zum moderaten Preis bekommt, ist es mir wurscht ob die da Refos reinschmeissen.

 Dann setz ich mich an den Einlauf, fang die Bachforellen und um die Refos am Hauptsee können sich die Gäste kloppen.

 Und so einem 2ha Baggersee tut der Refobesatz nicht weh, die sind in so einem kleinen überschaubaren Gewässer schnell durch die mit den Hufen scharrenden Besatzfischangler schnell dezimiert.


----------



## Perca3.0 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> ... wo ist dann der Unterschied zu einem naturnahen  Gewässer (...) und einem  Forellenpuff der gewerblich agiert?


Der Unterschied bei dem von mir gewählten Beispiel ist, dass ein See mit 20-25 Forellen auf 2ha meiner Meinung nach nicht mit der Besatzdichte in nem Fopu vergleichbar ist.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ....dann kann man zwei oder drei fürs Spaßangeln verschandeln,...



Inwieweit denkst du, dass der See verschandelt ist wenn da kontinuierlich 25 Regenbogenforellen (laut Bernd dank Hecht vieleicht nur 20) rumschwimmen, die jeweils 2-6 Wochen drin sind? 

Wenn man mal davon ausgeht, dass die Angler so oder so zum Angeln kommen, kann man ja auch nicht argumentieren, dass z.B.das Ufer übertrieben mehr als sonst zertrampelt wird. 
Insekten werden auch keine von den Forellen gefressen wie wir gelernt haben. 
Und ich bezweifel nach wie vor, dass die Regenbogenforellen in den ersten 2-6 Wochen gute Kleinfischjäger sind. (Ich hatte an entsprechenden Seen so gut wie nie Kleinfische im Magen der Forellen gefunden). 
Wenn nun zudem alle Angler wissen, dass einige wenige Forellen kontinuierlich besetzt sind kommen sie auch nicht alle auf einmal sondern dann wenn sie Zeit und Lust haben.

Also wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Fr33 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*

@ Perca


Du gehst in deinen Annahmen immer vom Ideal aus. Es gibt aber kein Ideal. Es reich schon wenn aufgrund der Forellen die neuerdings im Gewässer rumschwimmen mehr Angler ans Wasser kommen, da sich das rumgesprochen hat. 
Die fangen neben den wenigen Forellen vllt. noch anderes und da sich die Kosten fürs Gewässer ja lohnen müssen, wird neben der Forelle eben noch der Karpfen entnommen usw.  
Je mehr Angler kommen, umso mehr wird auch wieder entnommen und nicht nur die XX Forellen....


Wenn bei uns Forellen im Verein besetzt wurden, siehst du in den kommenden Wochen Leute, die man seit Jahren nicht mehr gesehen hat.... eben weil es NUR um die Forellen geht....


----------



## Perca3.0 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*

@Fr33

Mein Beispiel orientiert sich an einem See in den eh schon Regenbogenforellen eingesetzt werden. Da wird derzeit 3-4 Mal im Jahr besetzt. Als ideal würde ich es erachten wenn der Besatz eben eher 15 Mal pro jahr stattfinden würde und dann mit entsprechend weniger Forellen pro Besatz. So würde der Druck auf Kleinfische gegebenenfalls minimiert und die Leute würden wissen dass nicht nur punktuell besetzt wird (man würde bei der geringeren Zahl Fische auch nicht immer was fangen).

Einfach kontinuierlich 20-25 Forellen besetzen die 8 Monate mit rumschwimmen und (meiner Meinung nach) keinen großen Schaden anrichten.

Ich versteh deine Sorge vor einer steigenden Anzahl von Anglern. Ich glaub aber gar nicht, dass sie bei meinem Modell so stark steigen würde. Darüber hinaus ist es (unabhängig davon ob wir beide es gut oder schlecht finden) Fakt, dass in bestimmten Regionen Deutschlands aufgrund der dichten Besiedelung einfach viele Angler auf wenig Wasserfläche kommen.


----------



## Dxrxnxr (25. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*

Wieso eigendlich nur für 8 Monate?

Währe natürlich auch gut, wenn du mal was über das Gewässer erzählen würdest wie zb Grundbeschaffenheit, Krautwuchs, Tiefe ,Trübung usw, sowie über die einzelnen Arten und deren Bestand.

Dann könnte man schon eher sagen ob der Refobesatz dort nützlich oder Schädlich ist.


----------



## jkc (25. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*



Perca3.0 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> *manchmal liest man ja negative Äußerungen zum Besatz von Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen*. Ich war in der Vergangenheit auch nicht unbedingt ein Fan von solchen Besatzaktionen. Als ich aber kürzlich mal wieder an so einem See angelte, *habe ich mir jedoch die Frage gestellt, ob ich meine Meinung nicht mal überdenken sollte*.
> 
> ...




Hi, ich sehe das ganze auch kritisch...

Das beste für ein zu stark beangeltes Gewässer ist mit Sicherheit, es weniger zu beangeln. 
Weiter sehe ich da einige "Denkfehler" ein Kontinuierlicher Besatz bleibt nicht nur 2-6 Wochen im Gewässer, sondern ist eben kontinuierlich.|kopfkrat 
 Dabei fallen eine Hand voll Refo´s dann doch auch gar nicht anglerisch ins Gewicht. Die hier im Thread oft genannten Leute wollen doch hohe Stückzahlen, wären damit also gar nicht zufrieden.

Wer entscheidet denn, welches Gewässer wie bewirtschaftet wird? Vor allem, wenn der Nachbarverein mit seinem Regelmäßigen Fopu-Besatz sehr erfolgreich ist und richtig Anglerschaft und Finanzen anzieht?:q

Weiterhin ist die Refo nicht der perfekte Besatzfisch, da es oftmals nicht erlaubt ist sie zu besetzen.:q

Bei einem überfischten Gewässer ist die Entnahme höher als die Produktivität, diese erhöht sich durch den Besatz mit Refos eher nicht längerfristig. Auch diese müssen fressen und was die fressen, fressen deren Nahrungskonkurrenten eben nicht mehr.|kopfkrat

Ich wette, der Gedanke "die vermehren sich hier ohnehin nicht nennenswert" ist schon paar mal Schief gegangen, oder wieso ist der Wels beliebter Kandidat für Rücksetzverbote?

Wieso kenne ich eigentlich ein Gewässer mitten im Pott, wo ich schon als Stepke juvenile (rd. 10cm) Refos gefangen habe, obwohl dieses nicht bewirtschaftet wird / wurde. Lediglich ein Forellenpuff ist Oberlieger?

Soweit, Grüße JK


----------



## Perca3.0 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*

Danke für eure Kommentare.


Dürener schrieb:


> Wieso eigendlich nur für 8 Monate?



  Damit Kleinfische in der Zeit geschont werden in der sie am ehesten durch Forellen gefährdet sind.



Dürener schrieb:


> Währe natürlich auch gut, wenn du mal was über das Gewässer erzählen würdest wie zb Grundbeschaffenheit, Krautwuchs, Tiefe ,Trübung usw, sowie über die einzelnen Arten und deren Bestand.


  2ha, bis 20 Meter tief, viel steil abfallendes Ufer aber auch Flachwasserzonen,  viel ähriges Tausendblatt, See und Teichrosen, Schilf an 25% des Ufers, wenig ins Wasser hängende Bäume, recht klar, typisches Hecht-, Barsch-, Schleiengewässer, recht viele Rotaugen



jkc schrieb:


> Das beste für ein zu stark beangeltes Gewässer ist mit Sicherheit, es weniger zu beangeln.


  In der Tat. Die Realität ist aber dass in bestimmten Regionen Deutschlands aufgrund der dichten Besiedelung einfach viele Angler auf wenig Wasserfläche kommen.



jkc schrieb:


> Weiter sehe ich da einige "Denkfehler" ein Kontinuierlicher Besatz bleibt nicht nur 2-6 Wochen im Gewässer, sondern ist eben kontinuierlich.


  Wenn ich von kontinuierlichem „Bestand“ sprechen würde, hättest du recht, ich sprech aber von kontinuierlichem „Besatz“.



jkc schrieb:


> Die hier im Thread genannten oft genannten Leute wollen doch hohe Stückzahlen, wären damit also gar nicht zufrieden.


  Ob solche Leute zufrieden wären, ist mir an der Stelle jetzt erst mal egal. Solche Leute sollten auch sicher nicht der Maßstab sein. Für die ist der FoPu definitiv besser geeignet.



jkc schrieb:


> Bei einem überfischten Gewässer ist die Entnahme höher als die Produktivität, diese erhöht sich durch den Besatz mit Refos eher nicht längerfristig. Auch diese müssen Fressen und was die Fressen fressen deren Nahrungskonkurrenten eben nicht mehr.


  Gerade das stelle ich ja in Frage. Meiner Meinung nach fressen die den anderen Fischen in den 2-6 Wochen (so lange sind sie meiner Erfahrung nach nach dem Besatz drin) nicht so viel weg. 



jkc schrieb:


> Wieso kenne ich eigentlich ein Gewässer mitten im Pott, wo ich schon als Stepke juvenile (rd. 10cm) Refos gefangen habe, obwohl dieses nicht Bewirtschaftet wird / wurde.
> Soweit, Grüße JK


  In dem Gewässer das ich mein wurde noch nie eine kleine im See geschlüpfte Regenbogenforelle gefangen.


----------



## Dxrxnxr (25. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*



Perca3.0 schrieb:


> 2ha, bis 20 Meter tief, viel steil abfallendes Ufer aber auch Flachwasserzonen, viel ähriges Tausendblatt, See und Teichrosen, Schilf an 25% des Ufers, wenig ins Wasser hängende Bäume, recht klar, typisches Hecht-, Barsch-, Schleiengewässer, recht viele Rotaugen
> 
> 
> .



Sind doch traumhafte Bedingungen. 
Ob da jetzt ein Refobesatz von Nöten ist wage ich mal zu bezweifeln. 

Hecht,Barsch,Schleie u. Rotauge.....
Da ist doch für jeden was dabei.

Verbranntes Geld.
Mit der Kohle würde ich eher für einen stabilen Hecht, Schleien u. Rotaugenbestand sorgen.
 Diese reproduzieren sich selbstständig und man sorgt für Nachhaltigkeit.


----------



## antonio (25. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*



Perca3.0 schrieb:


> @Sneep
> 
> Danke für die wie immer guten Infos.
> Generell möcht ich nochmal kurz festhalten, dass sich meine Frage vor allem auf Regionen mit hohem Angeldruck bezieht.
> ...



die kosten.
wer liefert 30 forellen alle 2 wochen und wenn es einer tut dann stehen die lieferkosten in keinem verhältnis zu den fischkosten.|kopfkrat

antonio


----------



## BERND2000 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das "natürliche" Immunsystem an einem nicht natürlichen Gewässer wird also plattgemacht?
> 
> So what?
> 
> ...



 Aber das was Du dier wünscht ist doch das was heute meist schon (gesetzlich) möglich ist.
 Das Tierschützer das dann aufstößt, sollte aber nicht verwundern.
 Auch wenn sie da in Tat erstaunlich ruhig bleiben. 
Ist ja nicht viel anders als wenn Jäger in Gehegen Haustiere schießen würden, weil die Nachfrage halt besteht und es Spaß macht.
 Ich bin aber kein Tierschützer, mir geht es um den Grundgedanken fangreife Fische zu besetzen.
 Da mögen R.F und Karpfen noch die harmlosesten Arten sein.
 Das schlimme ist aber das dann vergessen wird auch an die Gewässer zu denken, man verliert halt den Kontakt.
 Wenn der See dann so richtig nach Wunsch besetzt wird, kommen die bösen Naturschützer oder Behörden und regeln das.

 Es ist halt der Falsche Gedanke, die Nachfrage zu bedienen und die Nachhaltigkeit zu vergessen.


----------



## Perca3.0 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*



antonio schrieb:


> die kosten.
> wer liefert 30 forellen alle 2 wochen und wenn es einer tut dann stehen die lieferkosten in keinem verhältnis zu den fischkosten.|kopfkrat



Stimmt, das ist nicht zu unterschätzen. Wenn die Fischzucht aber eh ganz in der Nähe ist, sind die Kosten nicht so hoch und ein Fischhändler der die Sicherheit hat 8 Monate lang 30 Forellen besetzen und somit verkaufen zu können wird er beim Lieferpreis evtl. auch etwas entgegenkommen. 
Wenn man zudem als Bewirtschafter den pro Besatzaktion reduzierten aber kontinuierlichen Besatz als Mehrwert sieht kann man evtl. auch den einen oder anderen Euro mehr bezahlen.


----------



## lausi97 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*



Perca3.0 schrieb:


> Stimmt, das ist nicht zu unterschätzen. Wenn die Fischzucht aber eh ganz in der Nähe ist, sind die Kosten nicht so hoch und ein Fischhändler der die Sicherheit hat 8 Monate lang 30 Forellen besetzen und somit verkaufen zu können wird er beim Lieferpreis evtl. auch etwas entgegenkommen.
> Wenn man zudem als Bewirtschafter den pro Besatzaktion reduzierten aber kontinuierlichen Besatz als Mehrwert sieht kann man evtl. auch den einen oder anderen Euro mehr bezahlen.



Falsch gedacht, die Kosten fürs Fangen, Transportieren,Sauerstoff etc sind nicht zu unterschätzen.Ausserdem würde der Züchter lieber 300Kg alle 14 tage bringe. Bei mir hättest keinen Sonderstatus bei der Menge, würde noch ganz stumpf 20,- fürs bring bzw 10,- bei abholung im Transportsack nehmen.Und Mindermengenaufschlag nicht zu vergessen.


----------



## antonio (26. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Falsch gedacht, die Kosten fürs Fangen, Transportieren,Sauerstoff etc sind nicht zu unterschätzen.Ausserdem würde der Züchter lieber 300Kg alle 14 tage bringe. Bei mir hättest keinen Sonderstatus bei der Menge, würde noch ganz stumpf 20,- fürs bring bzw 10,- bei abholung im Transportsack nehmen.Und Mindermengenaufschlag nicht zu vergessen.



mit 20 bist du aber ganz schön billig.|wavey:

@ perca

selbst wenn es nur 20 € sind, rechne das mal um aufs kilo und da müßte der züchter ganz in der nähe sein bei dem preis.
und die wenigsten vereine haben den züchter in unmittelbarer nähe, so daß ganz andere transportkosten zu buche schlagen.
und nem vorstand, der vereinsgelder do verpraßt, dem würde ich gehörig auf die füße treten.

antonio


----------



## Perca3.0 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Falsch gedacht, die Kosten fürs Fangen, Transportieren,Sauerstoff etc sind nicht zu unterschätzen.Ausserdem würde der Züchter lieber 300Kg alle 14 tage bringe. Bei mir hättest keinen Sonderstatus bei der Menge, würde noch ganz stumpf 20,- fürs bring bzw 10,- bei abholung im Transportsack nehmen.Und Mindermengenaufschlag nicht zu vergessen.



Das ist ja mal interessant. Da ich mich ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht mit Preisen auskenne, nutze ich gleich die Chance dich mal  ganz konkret beispielhaft zu fragen:
Was würden bei dir 30 Regenbogenforellen mit 35-40 cm komplett mit Lieferung und Einsetzen kosten, bei 25 km Anfahrtsweg? Vielleicht kannst du den Fischwert und den Rest nochmal getrennt aufführen.

Herzlichen Dank.


----------



## antonio (26. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*

für dreißig forellen wird kaum einer fahren, wenn er gute laune hat und in der nähe sowieso größere posten liefern muß wird er mit sich reden lassen aber auch nicht umsonst.
eine forelle würde dann 70 cent mehr kosten bei nem geschenkten transportpreis von 20 €.
rechne mal um aufs kilo.

antonio


----------



## Perca3.0 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*



antonio schrieb:


> nem vorstand, der vereinsgelder do verpraßt, dem würde ich gehörig auf die füße treten.



Klar, die Kohle ist wie meistens im Leben ein ganz wichtiger und oft entscheidender Punkt.

 Obs verprasst ist, das ist halt die Frage. Wenns dazu führen sollte, dass der negative Einfluss aufs Gewässer kaum spürbar ist und dennoch kontinuierlich Forellen fangbar sind ist es evtl. auch ein Mehrwert der den zusätzlichen Preis rechtfertigt.


----------



## antonio (26. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*

das sind ca 50% aufschlag auf den normalpreis.

antonio


----------



## lausi97 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*



Perca3.0 schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal interessant. Da ich mich ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht mit Preisen auskenne, nutze ich gleich die Chance dich mal  ganz konkret beispielhaft zu fragen:
> Was würden bei dir 30 Regenbogenforellen mit 35-40 cm komplett mit Lieferung und Einsetzen kosten, bei 25 km Anfahrtsweg? Vielleicht kannst du den Fischwert und den Rest nochmal getrennt aufführen.
> 
> Herzlichen Dank.



35-40cm =ca400gr x30=12kgx7,50,-=90,- +20,-Transport=110,-


----------



## lausi97 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*

Achso, die 110,-x2 x8Monate =1760,-,da würde ich beim Vorstand mal klatschklatsch auf's Wängelchen machen.


----------



## Perca3.0 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Achso, die *110,-x2 x8Monate =1760,-*,da würde ich beim Vorstand mal klatschklatsch auf's Wängelchen machen.



Na ja, bei ner *Reduzierung auf 3 Lieferungen* würde das Ganze (wenn der Preis für die Forellen konstant ist) *1500.-* kosten. 
Klar *260.- mehr *für 13 mal öfter besetzen ist schon nicht ohne, aber falls es dazu führen sollte, dass der negative Einfluss aufs Gewässer kaum  spürbar ist und dennoch kontinuierlich Forellen fangbar sind ist es  evtl. auch ein Mehrwert der den zusätzlichen Preis rechtfertigt.


----------



## Sharpo (26. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*

Wenn datt so von den Vereinsmitglieder abgesegnet ist, macht ihr da nichts.

Eher packt ihr dann eure Sachen weil das gemobbe gegen euch los geht.


----------



## lausi97 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wenn datt so von den Vereinsmitglieder abgesegnet ist, macht ihr da nichts.
> 
> Eher packt ihr dann eure Sachen weil das gemobbe gegen euch los geht.



Da hast du türlich recht,wenn besetzen dann einmalig im Jahr und jut,dann wird datt janze um 250-300,- günstiger.


----------



## Sharpo (26. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Da hast du türlich recht,wenn besetzen dann einmalig im Jahr und jut,dann wird datt janze um 250-300,- günstiger.




schon, aber oft werden dann die forellen innerhalb der ersten wochen/ monate von wenigen  raus gefangen.
bei einer verteilung über das ganze jahr kämen alle in den genuss.

hat alles vor und nachteile.


----------



## BERND2000 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*



Perca3.0 schrieb:


> Der Unterschied bei dem von mir gewählten Beispiel ist, dass ein See mit 20-25 Forellen auf 2ha meiner Meinung nach nicht mit der Besatzdichte in nem Fopu vergleichbar ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Für mich bleibt es ein Fopu, weil die Fische halt fangreif besetzt werden.
 Du hast mich auch falsch verstanden, wenn du mich so verstehst das die Hechte lediglich 20 % fressen.
 Wenn es ein gutes Hechtgewässer ist, werden kaum 20 % der Forellen die erste Woche überleben.
Hängt natürlich vom Angeldruck und Bestand der Raubfische ab.
 Gleichzeitig werden die Forellen aber auch recht leicht zu fangen sein, wenn da 10 Angler am selben Tag des Besatzes fischen werden auch die Angler nicht wenige R.F fangen.

 Einer meiner Vorgänger hat es mal mit recht vielen größeren Seeforellen versucht, versuchsweise wurde dann nach 2 Monaten mal ein Netz eingesetzt.
 (Ziel war es auch Forelleneier für die Brutanlage zu erhalten)
 Etwa jeder 3.Fisch im Flachwasserbereich (1-3 Kg) war von Hechten zerbissen.
 Da die Biester sich nicht so verteilten, erledigten den Rest die Angler, selbst nach 5 Monaten war es noch kinderleicht sie zu fangen.


 Wenn wir da heute mal alle paar Jahre so 50-100 R.F  überraschend besetzen, werden selten mehr als 1-3 R.F gefangen.(25 ha)
 Ich sage es mal ganz brutal, es ist Hechtfutter.
 Was aber nicht schadet, dann freut Angler sich halt einige Zeit, sie springen zu sehen.
 Angler träumen halt von der Fang-Möglichkeit, nur für Fleischmacher ist das Ergebnis das Wichtigste.

 Ich habe da aber noch ein weiteres Schlüsselerlebnis.
 Als Jugendliche waren wir im Frühjahr die ersten, die in einem anderen Gewässer eine freie Stelle in der Eisdecke bemerkten.
 Dort gab es damals kaum Hechte und im Herbst waren dort etwa 300 R.F heimlich auf fast 10 ha besetzt wurden.
 Hungrig fraßen sie alles und hätten wir nicht nach 30 - 50 zu kleinen Forellen aufgegeben, hätten wir wohl weit mehr fangen können.
 Die erwachsenen Vorbilder, beendeten das dann, in wenigen Tagen.
 Das ist halt der Grund warum in Fopu´s die Forellen in kleinen Mengen, bald stündlich nachbesetzt werden.
 Wenn die Fressen, werden sie oft auch sofort gefangen.
 Jeder der das weiß, wird sich schnellstmöglich dort einfinden um noch Erfolg zu haben.

 Ich denke nicht, das die Forellen da wochenlang umherschwimmen.
 Hecht, Kormoran und Angler lassen das halt meist nicht zu.


----------



## Perca3.0 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Da hast du türlich recht,wenn besetzen dann einmalig im Jahr und jut,dann wird datt janze um 250-300,- günstiger.



Ist das dein Ernst?


----------



## antonio (26. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> schon, aber oft werden dann die forellen innerhalb der ersten wochen/ monate von wenigen  raus gefangen.
> bei einer verteilung über das ganze jahr kämen alle in den genuss.
> 
> hat alles vor und nachteile.



das glaubst du doch selber nicht.
so werden sie von ein und den selben personen eben nicht innerhalb der ersten wochen gefangen sondern innerhalb von stunden oder tagen. dann sind sie alle bei 30 stck und/oder die hechte freuen sich.

antonio


----------



## Perca3.0 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Wenn es ein gutes Hechtgewässer ist, werden kaum 20 % der Forellen die erste Woche überleben.


Wieviele tatsächlich vom Hecht gefressen werden hängt in der Tat stark vom Gewässer ab. Ein paar sind meiner Meinung nach zu verkraften. Gerade weil die Forellen recht schnell rausgefangen werden seh ich das nicht als ein Problem.



BERND2000 schrieb:


> ... Seeforellen ....... selbst nach 5 Monaten war es noch kinderleicht sie zu fangen.


Da haben sie sich ja dennoch recht lange gehalten.



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Was aber nicht schadet, dann freut Angler sich halt einige Zeit, sie springen zu sehen.
> Angler träumen halt von der Fang-Möglichkeit...


Genau, wenn ein Angler weiss, dass immer ein paar Regenbogenforellen drinnen sind, die aber aufgrund der geringen Zahl nicht so leicht zu fangen sind und er sich drüber freut ist doch alles prima.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*

Setzt ab 3 -4 Pfund aufwärts - mehr für Angler, weniger für Hecht und Kormoran..


----------



## antonio (26. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*

"Wieviele tatsächlich vom Hecht gefressen werden hängt in der Tat stark vom Gewässer ab. Ein paar sind meiner Meinung nach zu verkraften. Gerade weil die Forellen recht schnell rausgefangen werden seh ich das nicht als ein Problem."

bei 30 stck besatz alle 14 tage in nem baggersee sind die hechte garantiert erfolgreicher als die angler.


antonio


----------



## Perca3.0 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Setzt ab 3 -4 Pfund aufwärts - mehr für Angler, weniger für Hecht und Kormoran..



Geschmacksache. Ich persönlich bevorzuge etwas kleinere und dafür mehr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*

Die "mehr" fressen ja Hecht und Kormoran ;-)


----------



## Perca3.0 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*



antonio schrieb:


> ...garantiert...



Na ja, "garantiert" klingt recht sicher  
Ich denk für den See von dem ich sprech sind 20% durchaus realistisch.


----------



## BERND2000 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*



Perca3.0 schrieb:


> Da haben sie sich ja dennoch recht lange gehalten.



 Nicht wirklich, erst hatten sie Schonzeit und der Bereich ist auch nur ab 1.1 zugänglich.
Die Schonzeit ging dann über,in eine Eiszeit wo dort nichts offen war.
 Der Fang dauerte so etwa 4-6 Wochen, mit zunächst reichlich Verstößen der Fangbegrenzung. Noch vor dem Sommer war es dann vorbei.


----------



## Perca3.0 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Der Fang dauerte so etwa 4-6 Wochen, mit zunächst reichlich Verstößen der Fangbegrenzung. Noch vor dem Sommer war es dann vorbei.


Ok, also ähnlich wie die von mir geschätzten 2-6 Wochen in dem Baggersee.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die "mehr" fressen ja Hecht und Kormoran ;-)


Apropos Kormoran. Bei weniger auf einmal besetzten Fischen ist die Lockwirkung für Kormorane möglicherweise auch geringer.


----------



## antonio (26. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*



Perca3.0 schrieb:


> Na ja, "garantiert" klingt recht sicher
> Ich denk für den See von dem ich sprech sind 20% durchaus realistisch.



wer bekommt die 20%?
die angler?
dann wäre nach 6 gefangenen forellen ende bis zum nächsten besatz.
wo haben da alle was davon, außer ein haufen kohle mehr rausgeschmissen?
wenn du willst das alle was davon haben, gibts nur einen weg, du mußt den verein am besatztag antreten lassen, jeder mit ner tüte bewaffnet, und die fische werden gleich eingetütet vom transporter herunter.#h

antonio


----------



## Perca3.0 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*



antonio schrieb:


> wer bekommt die 20%?
> die angler?


Die Hechte.



antonio schrieb:


> dann wäre nach 6 gefangenen forellen ende bis zum nächsten besatz.



Nach 24 gefangenen Forellen. 6 sind für den Hecht. Sooo schlimm ist das ja auch nicht. Wachsen halt die Hechte ein bisschen besser. 
Ausschließen kann man den "Hechtverlust" bei keiner Art von Besatz. Vielleicht werden dadurch sogar ein paar im See natürlich vorkommende Rotaugen oder Barsche geschont.


----------



## antonio (26. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*

optimist

antonio


----------



## lausi97 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*



Perca3.0 schrieb:


> Ist das dein Ernst?



Ja,günstiger ganz klar,nur eimal arbeit und transport und größere menge.
Einmaliger besatz weil,nur die ersten tage angeldruck hoch zehn,dann haben die meisten festgestellt, keine mehr drin oder aber die ach so doofen Zuchtforellen sind nicht so dumm bsp.:Angelverein wollte immer am Gründonnerstag 250kg RB in den 3 ha großen Teich, weil Karfreitag Anangeln ist und alle Mitglieder dann aus der Versenkung kommen,jeden Karsamstag, in der Zeit wo wir die beliefert haben,war der Vorstand am Teflon und meinte wir hätten nicht genug geliefert, weil nur 40-50 Fische gefangen wurden.
Der Frass durch Hechte ist mM nach zu vernachlässigen,sofern noch einige Weißfische im Teich sind.

Guckt euch doch die Zucht vorher mal an,evtl. mehrere,dann könnte man vergleichen.

Ist aber alles nur mM.,hängt auch immer mit dem Gewässer zusammen,ob geht oder nicht.


----------



## bijulik (26. April 2014)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*

Hallo zusammen. Ich denke dass die Erwartungen manch Angler viel zu groß  sind. Sie gehen zum Baggersee und denken soviel zu fangen wie am Forellenpuff und wenn dies nicht der Fall ist, laufen sie zum Vereinsboss und beschweren sich. Schei.... Gewässer, schwer zu beangeln, zu viel Kraut, etc und schon wird darüber nachgedacht wie man die Leute zufrieden stellt. Also, 500 Kilo Forellen rein und gut ist. Die Verantwortlichen reiben sich zufrieden die Hände(lachen sich möglicherweise kaputt) und die Angler sind auch zufrieden, denn die Refos beissen sogar auf Türklinken. Ich glaube wenn die Leute nach einer Nullrunde am See, nicht direkt in Depressionen verfallen würden, wäre vieles einfacher. Ich persönlich, habe letztes Wochenende an See gesessen und hatte nach ca. 5 Stunden angeln nur Forellen gefangen. Auf alles: Mais, Wurm, auf Grund, auf Pose, Türklinke,:vik:, etc und als mein Nachbar den Fang gesehen hat, sagte er nur: ein voller Erfolg!!!. Also, Ansichtssache. Etwas positives hat die Sache aber schon: geräuchert, schmecken die Forellen schon superst. Lieben Gruß.


----------



## Franz Robl (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*

bin ebenfalls der Meinung, daß ein kurfristiger maßvoller Besatz in Baggerlöchern mit Rebo's nichts kaputtmacht, sind ja eh nicht lang drin!
Daß der Rheinische Fischereiverband aber empfiehlt, eher Bach-als Regenbogenforellen zu besetzen, haut mir den Draht aus der Mütze!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*



Franz Robl schrieb:


> bin ebenfalls der Meinung, daß ein kurfristiger maßvoller Besatz in Baggerlöchern mit Rebo's nichts kaputtmacht, sind ja eh nicht lang drin!
> 
> 
> Über die Sinnhaftigkeit kann man natürlich streiten, man kann es aber auch lassen....
> ...



Warum?


----------



## Deep Down (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*

Bei uns wird in einer ehemaligen aber sehr tiefen super klaren Kieskuhle mit 7 ha im Rahmen des sonstigen Brot und Spiele Besatzes nebenbei ein halber Zentner Refos besetzt. Anfangs wollte man Seeforellen besetzen, was aber nicht zugelassen wurde. 
Jedenfalls ist die Besatzmenge so homöopathisch, dass sich dort der Reforummel nicht lohnt, sondern sich auf andere Gewässer konzentriert.
Die dort besetzten Refos werden also nicht gleich wieder rausgefangen und auch nicht in den nächsten 6 Wochen, sondern bekommen die Chance zum abwachsen.

Und dann kommt da sowas bei raus:





56cm!





54cm!

Das sind im Gewässer abgewachsene Fische! Traumhaft makelloser Zustand! 

Mageninhalt bei einer waren Blattwanzen!

Die Größte wurde letztes Jahr mit 75cm (!) gefangen!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*

Wie gesagt, lassen wir die ökologische Sinnhaftigkeit außen vor, wer will da auch bei einem Baggerloch den ersten Stein werfen-unter anglerischen Gesichtspunkten ein Traum, was den Sportwert betrifft kackt da jede Bafo gegen ab und wenn man den kulinarischen Wert noch dazu addiert....:k


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen in Baggerseen - schädlich oder der perfekte Besatzfisch?*

Geile, geile Forellen |bigeyes

Herrlich an der Rute, so um 2kg.+ schwer und in der Küche ein Traum !

Ich beneide Dich um diese Fische #6#6#6

Makellos - von wegen 35er Puff-Fritte 

R.S.


----------

